# Comment numériser avec la lexmark x4550 ?



## oasien (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante Lexmark X4550. Je n'arrive pas à numériser un document. Lorsque je fait une tentative (en mode numérisation) elle m'indique qu'il est impossible d'extraire la liste d'application . Pourtant, hier, après l'installation, tout fonctionnait très bien! Que faut il faire pour qu'elle numérise à nouveau ? 

Merci pour votre aide

Infos supplémentaires: Imac G4 / 1.25GHz / Mac OS 10.3.9


----------



## alain64po (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai aussi une Lexmark 4550 installée sur un PC (avec cable/prise USB) et un mac en wifi.
La numérisation fonctionne bien avec le pc via le câble/USB mais impossible de numériser avec le mac en wifi.
Je pense par ailleurs qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le câble/USB lorsqu'on a fait une installation en wifi.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé la solution ?

Urgent


----------

